# getting my pump



## Teena (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi everyone, am getting my pump tomorrow morning and going live straight away. petrified have been on injections for 48 years and read the books and done the online test and it's all buzzing around my head. am not very good with technology so scared I won't be able to sort it all out also going straight back to work after the appointment feeling really nervous feels like  I have been rediagnosed any suggestions would be grateful thanks


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Teena, welcome to the forum  Which pump are you getting? I'm not a pumper myself, but we do have members here who have a lot of experience using them, so hopefully they will be along soon to reassure you and answer any questions you may have  Have you got the book 'Pumping Insulin' by John Walsh? I believe it is highly recommended.


----------



## Teena (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks Northerner its an accu chek insight, thanks for the info on the book shall get that  and hope all good with you


----------



## trophywench (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Teena

You have hit the nail on the head actually - when I got my first pump - it is exactly how I felt when first diagnosed - except logically I knew darn well it absolutely wasn't the same! - I was just being daft, and didn't like the fact it WAS unfamiliar.  Someone on this forum (she knows who!) told me to ring her whenever I needed advice - and that was all I needed in truth - no, I said to myself - you need to get your own head round this, you daft old bat!

And I did exactly that !  

Your DSN will set it all up for you and will be available at the end of a phone whenever you need her - they don't leave you on your own and rudderless, they know it's scary at first cos they're not daft.

Plus of course - you still have your pens  so you always have a safety net.  Gradually over the first few weeks, you just get used to it, same as you did jabs and then pens when they arrived on the scene.

You will have millions of questions and that's where this forum comes into its own - no such thing as a 'silly' question whatever it is about D - when you just wonder 'if I did this, what would happen?' - we've all been there where you are now and should be able to answer.

Good luck with it - and you WILL cope!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 9, 2017)

Ooh - same pump as me!  Stuff will start to make a lot more sense when you're 'live'.


----------



## Teena (Oct 9, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Ooh - same pump as me!  Stuff will start to make a lot more sense when you're 'live'.


Thanks trophywench, its great to know others out there felt the same you included, and thanks it helps to know how others cope you've made me feel a lot better about it and i feel yes i can do it now thank you so much


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 9, 2017)

Teena said:


> Hi everyone, am getting my pump tomorrow morning and going live straight away. petrified have been on injections for 48 years and read the books and done the online test and it's all buzzing around my head. am not very good with technology so scared I won't be able to sort it all out also going straight back to work after the appointment feeling really nervous feels like  I have been rediagnosed any suggestions would be grateful thanks


Well done Teena !  In a couple of weeks you will think why have I not done this sooner. That's exactly what I thought. Now on my 3rd pump & like them a lot. Good luck & welcome


----------



## trophywench (Oct 9, 2017)

Roche have a program the clinics use, to set a 'starter' basal rate and presumably your clinic has already given you a list of 'new' things you need to get on your 'repeat prescription' list so you already have it, to start you off - whilst other pump insulin reservoirs can be filled either from a vial or - with some difficulty LOL - from a pen cartridge, the Insight pump MUST have the little 1.4ml 'Pump Carts' or nothing.  You also need Accu-Chek Aviva test strips - these are common to most types of Accu-Chek meters so it's easier to have another Roche meter as a back-up spare.  I previously used their Combo pump meter/handset - which is the same basic thing as the Accu-Chek Expert meter, but with added Bluetooth to communicate with the pump.

Like I say - lots of things will make much more sense, once you actually get your hands on the thing!

If something doesn't make sense - ASK!! 

The Roche pump helpline really ARE helpful, too.  You are never really 'up a gumtree without a paddle', LOL


----------



## Teena (Oct 9, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Well done Teena !  In a couple of weeks, you will think why have I not done this sooner. That's exactly what I thought. Now on my 3rd pump & like them a lot. Good luck & welcome


thanks, Hobie feeling much more positive now thanks to you all


----------



## Teena (Oct 9, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Roche have a program the clinics use, to set a 'starter' basal rate and presumably your clinic has already given you a list of 'new' things you need to get on your 'repeat prescription' list so you already have it, to start you off - whilst other pump insulin reservoirs can be filled either from a vial or - with some difficulty LOL - from a pen cartridge, the Insight pump MUST have the little 1.4ml 'Pump Carts' or nothing.  You also need Accu-Chek Aviva test strips - these are common to most types of Accu-Chek meters so it's easier to have another Roche meter as a back-up spare.  I previously used their Combo pump meter/handset - which is the same basic thing as the Accu-Chek Expert meter, but with added Bluetooth to communicate with the pump.
> 
> Like I say - lots of things will make much more sense, once you actually get your hands on the thing!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much i already have the Accu chek expert so that will be a good back up and yes have picked up the insulin and ketone strips and test strips feeling a lot more at ease now thanks Jenny


----------



## Radders (Oct 9, 2017)

It's a brave step but if you're anything like me you won't look back. Dosing is so much more discreet, you can get your basal tuned to your needs and vary it for different situations, and correct or dose to an accuracy of 0.1. 
And you can't leave the house and forget to take your insulin! 
As Jen says, ask away if you have any questions that you don't remember or don't want to ask the DSN.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 9, 2017)

Radders said:


> .
> And you can't leave the house and forget to take your insulin!



... Oh yes you can ! 

In fact you can set off in the passenger seat of a motorhome, on the way to Dover to catch a ferry to go on holiday for 3 or so weeks, get on the M6 at Jct 3, pass Jct 2 (Coventry) and say to your husband - come off at Rugby (Jct 1) turn round and go straight back home again please!

His fault for coming home just as I finished showering and instantly demanding Have you done this that and the other? - which of course I had, plus more besides, hence why I'd only just got out the flippin shower when he got in from work!  LOL

It was safe as houses still on the bathroom windowsill ......


----------



## Radders (Oct 9, 2017)

trophywench said:


> ... Oh yes you can !
> 
> In fact you can set off in the passenger seat of a motorhome, on the way to Dover to catch a ferry to go on holiday for 3 or so weeks, get on the M6 at Jct 3, pass Jct 2 (Coventry) and say to your husband - come off at Rugby (Jct 1) turn round and go straight back home again please!
> 
> ...


Ok, you're right! Less likely though. I think the longest I have gone post shower before realising I've forgotten to reconnect is about 20 minutes, but can quite imagine if I was being pestered it might be different!


----------



## Teena (Oct 9, 2017)

Radders said:


> It's a brave step but if you're anything like me you won't look back. Dosing is so much more discreet, you can get your basal tuned to your needs and vary it for different situations, and correct or dose to an accuracy of 0.1.
> And you can't leave the house and forget to take your insulin!
> As Jen says, ask away if you have any questions that you don't remember or don't want to ask the DSN.


Thanks Radders, i feel so much more happy to do this now everyone is so kind on here didnt realise just how alone you can feel even though have had it for 48 years i have always dealt with it all and not shared even with my family but with the pump i felt i needed to talk to others about it and i am so glad i did thankyou


----------



## Teena (Oct 9, 2017)

trophywench said:


> ... Oh yes you can !
> 
> In fact you can set off in the passenger seat of a motorhome, on the way to Dover to catch a ferry to go on holiday for 3 or so weeks, get on the M6 at Jct 3, pass Jct 2 (Coventry) and say to your husband - come off at Rugby (Jct 1) turn round and go straight back home again please!
> 
> ...


oh no glad you went home these things can happen lol


----------



## trophywench (Oct 10, 2017)

Be warned - I did this within about 6 weeks of getting my first pump - clearly it hadn't become an ingrained habit to check it's there before leaving the house, yet!


----------



## Ally beetle (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi just to say you will love your pump after a wile and it will hopefully treat you to the lower Hba1c  and improve your life just a bit of a hassle having it attached all the time but you get used to that. I have the same pump as you are having it is great in my opinion. Take care from Ally


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 10, 2017)

Ally beetle said:


> Hi just to say you will love your pump after a wile and it will hopefully treat you to the lower Hba1c  and improve your life just a bit of a hassle having it attached all the time but you get used to that. I have the same pump as you are having it is great in my opinion. Take care from Ally


Better Health Teena !


----------



## Flower (Oct 10, 2017)

I hope all has gone well for you today @Teena and you are now hooked up with an insulin supply to your shiny new pump. 

I went live with insulin straight away and was so nervous going home on the bus- I thought I was bound to collapse or something dramatic. It didn't happen  That was 18 years ago and switching to a pump was the best move I have made.

It is different but it is good different once you get used to the set up and menus and start to partake of some basal tweaking. I wish you well, good luck with it


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 25, 2017)

How is it behaving Teena ?


----------



## heasandford (Oct 26, 2017)

I did the silliest thing when trying to change the cartridge for the same time, insulin everywhere and I couldn't do it. It was Sunday afternoon and my husband made me ring the Roche technical people, the man was absolutely wonderful, so calm and reassuring, he wouldn't leave me until he knew I had got it right, talked me through everything slowly and clearly. After that I didn't go into panic mode so quickly again, not that there weren't other things, but at least I knew there was help at hand. And I thought I liked technology! 
Well do you for going for it! Very best wishes, and keep posting to let us know how you're getting on!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 26, 2017)

I really think Pumps are the best things for T1s . So so adaptable in what your lifestyle is doing. Its not the insulin you injected 2hours ago in control its you


----------

